# Your favourite BL Audio-drama?



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Okay, I haven't seen this thread before.... so here goes...

What's your favourite BL audio drama?

I'm not going to do a poll, because there's bound to be one that I miss.

_Garro: Oath of Moment_ by James Swallow
_Garro: Legion of One_ by James Swallow
_Helion Rain_ by George Mann
_Throne of Lies_ by Aaron Dembski-Bowden
_Fireborn_ by Nick Kyme
_Vulkan's Shield_ by Nick Kyme (Audio Short)
_The Madness Within_ by Steve Lyons
_Horus Rising_ by Dan Abnett (Abridged Audiobook)
_False Gods_ by Graham McNeill (Abridged Audiobook)
_Dead in the Water_ by Sandy Mitchell
_Age of Darkness_ by Various Authors (Audiobook)
_Prospero Burns_ by Dan Abnett (Unabridged Audiobook)
_A Thousand Sons_ by Graham McNeill (Unabridged Audiobook)
_God King_ by Graham McNeill (Unabridged Audiobook)
_Aenarion_ by Gav Thorpe
_Waiting Death_ by Steve Lyons
_Raven's Flight_ by Gav Thorpe
_Thunder from Fenris_ by Nick Kyme
_Heart of Rage_ by James Swallow
_Slayer of the Storm God_ by Nathan Long
_The Dark King and the Lightning Tower_ by Graham McNeill / Dan Abnett

My favourite, out of the ones I've listened to, probably has to be _Throne of Lies_, because it was just pure awesome. Not that I've heard all of them, mind you. 

What's yours?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

_Throne of Lies_. Plenty of awesome Night Lords action.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Throne of Lies is close to the top, but Legion of One is simply the best.


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Slayer of the Storm God


----------



## Atyaman (Feb 18, 2011)

I've listened to all the short ones except Vulkan's Shield. And I liked most of them pretty much.

Throne of Lies is first no question at that, it was pure awesomeness, but Waiting Death comes a close second. The reason for this is a mystery even to me. Maybe it was the atmosphere created by Lyons or my mood when I've listened to it, but I loved every second.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

I haven't heard them all (and on a semi-related note, I think your list might be better if it contained only audio-books that did not begin as full length print books, but it's not my list so oh well) but out of those i have heard, it would have to be Throne of Lies.


----------

